# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ >  սկսնակի, Ruby Rue-ի և Ingrid-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Chuk

Մեկնարկում է նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. սկսնակը սկսում է, Ruby Rue-ը՝ շարունակում, Ingrid-ն՝ ավարտում:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք այստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուն մասնակցելու համար գրանցվեք այստեղ:

Մինչ բոլոր երեք մասնակիցների՝ իրենց հատվածները տեղադրելը քննարկումներն այս թեմայում արգելվում են:

----------

Վոլտերա (05.02.2013)

----------


## սկսնակ

- Դեռ գալիս են անցնող մեքենաների ձայները․ այս ժամին էլ մարդիկ գնալու տեղ ունեն։ Տեսնես ո՞ւր են գնում․․․

Ինքն իր հետ մտքում խոսելով ևս մեկ անքուն գիշեր էր փորձում գլորել։ Ախր իրեն տանջող մտքեր էլ չուներ։ Մտածում էր դեսից-դենից․ երբեմն անավարտ թողած գործի մասին, երբեմն՝ երևակայական պլանների։ Հիշեց նաև թե դեռահաս տարիներին քաղաքի աղմկոտ գիշերներից հետո ինչ դժվարությամբ էր գյուղում քնով անցնում։ Այդ լռության մեջ ամեն մի տերևի խշխշոցը վտանգի ձայնով էր արձագանքում ականջում։

Քամոտ էր։ մետաղյա թիթեղներից սարքված ցանկապատը կարծես պոկվել էր ուզում տարիների կալանքից։ Վատ զգաց իրեն մի քիչ, որ ինքը հանգիստ մտքերով էր տարված, իսկ իրեն այնքան հարազատ էակը, որ կողքին էր պառկած, անհանգիստ էր քնի մեջ։

- Այդ անտեր ցանկապատի փոխարեն տեղը տեղին քարի պատ է պետք կառուցել։ Է՜հ․․․ ինչ հեշտ է մարդ հորինել արտաքին խնդիրները ամուր պատերի հետևում թողնելը։

Էլէկտրոնային ժամամցույցի ջերմ կանաչ գույնով վառվող թվերը երկուսն անց քառասունվեց էին ցույց տալիս։ Իրենից անկախ ժպտաց, հիշելով այն խորհրդավոր հեռախոսահամարը Զեյթունում՝ 246-246։ Համարներ հիշելուց թույլ էր, բայց այդ մեկը անհնարին էր մոռանալ նույնիսկ տասնվեց տարի անց։

- Տեսնես ինչքա՞ն տարբեր կլիներ կյանքս հիմա, եթե այդ համարով ի վերջո սիրտ ունենայի զանգել, այլ ոչ թե միայն մտքումս թվերը պտտեի․․․ 246-246: Թե ասա հիմա ի՞նչ պետքդ ա, որ տարբերւթյունների մասին ես մտածում, միևնույն է կառուցածդ ցանկապատերը քարից էլ անքանդ են՝ ժամանակ, տարածություն․․․ ինքնամեկուսացում։

Բայց չմտածել ու չվերհիշել արդեն իհարկե չէր կարող։

Այդ հեռախոսահամարը դպրոցական ընկերն էր իր համար հայթայթել։ Տո մի եսիմ ընկեր էլ չէր, ուղղակի հաճախ միասին էին դպրոց գնում, ծնողներն էլ իրար հետ նույն գործարանում էին աշխատում։ Բայց լավ մարդ էր։ Որ այդքան դեռահաս ու ինքնահավան չլինեի, միգուցե և լավ ընկերներ դառնայինք։ Չնայած ինձանից ինչ լավ ընկեր, մանավանդ էն տարիքում։

----------

Alphaone (07.02.2013), Ingrid (07.02.2013), ivy (02.11.2014), Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017), Sambitbaba (08.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (07.02.2013), Արէա (06.02.2013), Վոլտերա (07.02.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Հանգիստ կամ մղձավանջային մտքերը հերթով գալիս էին ու գնում, կինը շարունակում էր շուռումուռ գալ անկողնում, իսկ ժամացույցը համառորեն շարունակում էր նույն թվերը ցույց տալ:
- Երևի փչացել է,- մտածեց ՝  հայացք գցելով ժամացույցի մեծ ու վառ կանաչ թվերին, որոնք այնքան անհամապատասխան էին իր կիսաքանդ գյուղական տան հետ: 
Կինը հեծկլտաց երազում… Իր համար սովորական էին դարձել կնոջ անհանգիստ գիշերներն ու նյարդային նոպաները: Իրենց առաջնեկի մահից հետո խելագարվել էր, բայց սիրտը չէր տարել, որ կնոջը գժանոց տանի ու հանգիստ ապրի Կենտրոնի իր բնակարանում: Իրենց գյուղից քաղաք գնացած ուսանողներին էր վարձով տվել:
 Բժիշկներն ասել էին, որ բնությունը լավ կազդի կնոջ վրա, դրա համար էլ տեղափոխվել էր այն պապական տունը, որն այնքան ատում էր երիտասարդ տարիքում:
Կնոջ նկատմամբ նույնիսկ ջերմ զգացմունքներ էլ չուներ, ուղղակի համատեղ տառապանքը հարազատ էր դարձրել: Բայց նրա հիվանդությունը չէր հիմնական պատճառը, որ ինքն իր շուրջ ամուր պատ էր շարել ու մեկուսացել խուլ գյուղակում...
Ժամացույցն ուղղելու համար ձեռքը վերցրեց հին հեռախոսը, որն արդեն երկար ժամանակ ոչ մի զանգ չէր ստացել, ու ծառայում էր միայն գիշերը զուգարանի ճանապարհը գտնելու համար: Հեռախոսի էկրանին գամված էր այդ անտանելի 02:46-ը:
Որոշեց , որ այս անգամ ուժեղ կգտնվի ու կզանգի տարիների փոշով ծածկված ու հուշերի սարդոստայնով պատված այդ համարով:
Երևանի քաղաքային կոդը հավաքելուց հետո հայացքը գցեց ժամացույցին, ասես մոռանալով  առեղծվածային համարը: Ժամացույցը հուշեց . 246-246
- Ալո՛,- շնչակտուր ու վախվխելով շշնջաց լսափողի մեջ:
- Ալո՛,- արձագանքեց հեռախոսագծից այն կողմ գտնվողը:
Ձայնը շատ ծանոթ էր իրեն,բազմիցս լսել էր այն:
Իր ձայնն էր , ուղղակի երիտասարդ էր, կյանքով ու ավյունով լի…

----------

Alphaone (07.02.2013), Ingrid (07.02.2013), Sambitbaba (08.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (07.02.2013), Արէա (06.02.2013), Ուլուանա (09.02.2013), Վոլտերա (07.02.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

Մատն իրենից անկախ մի վայրկյանում կատարեց ուղեղի հրամանը: Դեռ մի քանի րոպե ամուր սեղմում էր հեռախոսի անջատման կոճակը: Թվում էր՝ ինչքան պինդ սեղմի, այնքան ամուր կփակի խղճի դուռը: Մի քիչ թափառեց միջանցքում, ցրված քայլերը տարան դեպի տակառը:  Գլուխը խորն ընղմեց սառը ջրի մեջ: Փորձված միջոցն էլ չէր օգնում:
Մի քանի շաբաթ էր անցել այդ օրվանից: Երկար հիվանդանալուց, սուր գլխացավերից հետո մի տեսակ թմրություն էր իջել նրա անհանգիստ ուղեղին:
Նորից մութ, նորից գիշեր՝ 2:46: Գրպանից հանեց հեռախոսը, ձեռքերը չէին դողում: Սեղմեց աչքերի առաջ անշարժացած թվերը:
-Ալո՛,-հնչեց սպասված ձայնը:
-Բարև ձեզ: Անուշին կփոխանցե՞ք հեռախոսը:
-Էս ո՞վ ա: Ժամին նայե՞լ եք: Գիշերվա հազարին ինչի՞ եք զանգել:
-Թե ով եմ, կիմանաս մորդ հետ խոսելուց հետո: Կփոխանցե՞ս:
-Արա՜, ես անքուն ֆեյսբուքցին ի՞նչ ա ուզում ինձնից: Մամաս իր սենյակում ա: Զգուշացնեմ, որ պապայիս հետ ա: Էնպես որ կողմնորոշվի. դեռ ուզո՞ւմ ես մամայիս փոխանցեմ:
-Պապայի՞դ հետ:
-Ճիշտ այդպես:
Ջրի սառցապատ շերտը աղմուկով ճեղքվեց իրեն խփվող գլխի ծանրությունից: Որոշ ժամանակ տակառին հենվելուց հետո նա նորից մտավ ննջասենյակ: Աչքերը նայեցին սպասված ուղղությամբ. ժամացույցը ցույց էր տալիս 2:46 րոպեն: Կինը քնի մեջ գրկել էր բարձը, ինչքան ուժ ուներ, սեղմում էր: Վերցրեց գետնին շպրտված հեռախոսը: Մատներին հրահանգ տալու կարիք չկար:
-Ալո՛,-հնչեց սպասված ձայնը:
-Բարև ձեզ: Անուշին կփոխանցե՞ք հեռախոսը:
-Ո՞վ է հարցնողը:
-Թե ով եմ, կիմանաս մորդ հետ խոսելուց հետո: Կփոխանցե՞ս:
-Մի՞թե մայրս ճիշտ էր: Այդ դո՞ւ ես, հայրի՛կ: Վերջապես…
-Որդի՜ս…  
Աչքերը լցվեցին: Նետվեց միջանցք ու գլուխն ընկղմեց սառցաշերտերով լեցուն ջրի մեջ:
Ննջասենյակում դրված արդեն մի ամիս չաշխատող ժամացույցը շարունակում էր ցույց տալ 2:46 րոպեն:

----------

ԱնԱիդա (07.02.2013), Արէա (08.02.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ասեմ, որ սկիզբը լավն էր, Սկսնակն էնպես էր գրել, որ միայն ինքը կարող էր շարունակել իր գրածը, բայց Ռուբին կարողացավ տակից դուրս գալ ու Ինգրիդին անսահման երևակայելու հնարավորություն տվեց, Ռուբիի մասն ամենատպավորիչն էր, պատմվածքին խորհրդավորություն էր տալիս, Ինգրիդը չորով փակեց պատմվածքը սովորական սերիալային սյուժեով ու Ռուբիի տված հնարավորությունը ջուրը գցեց: Ընդհանուր երեքդ էլ նույն ոճով էիք գրել, պատմվածքն էլ բավականին պատկերավոր էր, բայց կարող էր ավելի խորհրդավոր՝ Ռուբիի տարած ուղղությամբ վերջանար:

----------

Alphaone (07.02.2013), Sambitbaba (08.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Տո մի եսիմ ընկեր էլ չէր, ուղղակի հաճախ միասին էին դպրոց գնում, ծնողներն էլ իրար հետ նույն գործարանում էին աշխատում։ Բայց լավ մարդ էր։ Որ այդքան դեռահաս ու ինքնահավան չլինեի, միգուցե և լավ ընկերներ *դառնայինք*։ Չնայած *ինձանից* ինչ լավ ընկեր, մանավանդ էն տարիքում։


Սկսնակին մի հարց ունեմ: Ամբողջ հատվածը գրել էր երրորդ դեմքով, ո՞նց եղավ, որ ամենավերջում մեկ էլ առաջին դեմք հայտնվեց: Վրիպա՞կ:

----------

Alphaone (07.02.2013), Quyr Qery (07.02.2013), Sambitbaba (08.02.2013), Գալաթեա (07.02.2013), Շինարար (08.02.2013), Ուլուանա (09.02.2013), Վոլտերա (07.02.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ասեմ, որ սկիզբը լավն էր, Սկսնակն էնպես էր գրել, որ միայն ինքը կարող էր շարունակել իր գրածը, բայց Ռուբին կարողացավ տակից դուրս գալ ու Ինգրիդին անսահման երևակայելու հնարավորություն տվեց, Ռուբիի մասն ամենատպավորիչն էր, պատմվածքին խորհրդավորություն էր տալիս, Ինգրիդը չորով փակեց պատմվածքը սովորական սերիալային սյուժեով ու Ռուբիի տված հնարավորությունը ջուրը գցեց: Ընդհանուր երեքդ էլ նույն ոճով էիք գրել, պատմվածքն էլ բավականին պատկերավոր էր, բայց կարող էր ավելի խորհրդավոր՝ Ռուբիի տարած ուղղությամբ վերջանար:


Մարի ջան, կասե՞ս, թե ըստ քեզ ինչ եղավ երրորդ մասում: Ի՞նչ էր կատարվել հերոսի հետ:

----------


## Alphaone

Մարիի հետ համամիտ եմ, Ռուբին շատ գայթակղիչ կետի վրա էր կանգնել, ես Ինգրիդի ստեղծագործություններին լավ եմ ծանոթ, ու գիտեմ ի՜նչ երևակայություն ունի ու ինչ հմուտ, արտառոց գրիչ, ինքնատիպ ձեռագիր, դրա համար Ռուբիի հատվածի նման ավարտը մի տեսակ չարդարացրեց սպասումները, սկսնակի հատված էլ վատը չէր, բայց դե Ռուբին ուրիշ ա, իր գրածները ու մարդկային կերպն իմ ժանրի են...  :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. այս եռյակն ինձ առանձնապես դուր եկավ, սկսնակին չեմ ճանաչում, բայց մի երկու գրառումից հետո սկսել եմ համակրել, իսկ այ Ռուբին ու Ինգրիդն էն մարդկանցից են, ում ես երջանիկ եմ ճանաչել:

----------

Ingrid (08.02.2013), Վոլտերա (07.02.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մարի ջան, կասե՞ս, թե ըստ քեզ ինչ եղավ երրորդ մասում: Ի՞նչ էր կատարվել հերոսի հետ:


Ինչքանով որ ճիշտ հասկացա, զանգողը հերոսի հայրն էր, կամ էլ հակառակը

----------


## Ruby Rue

Մարիի հետ համաձայն եմ, մի տեսակ անհետաքրքիր վերջաբան էր, որ վերցնողը իր տղան է...
Ես մի քիչ ուրիշ բան էի նկատի ունեցել, բայց դե  :Smile:

----------

Վոլտերա (07.02.2013)

----------


## սկսնակ

> Սկսնակին մի հարց ունեմ: Ամբողջ հատվածը գրել էր երրորդ դեմքով, ո՞նց եղավ, որ ամենավերջում մեկ էլ առաջին դեմք հայտնվեց: Վրիպա՞կ:


Ո՛չ։ Սկզբում երրորդ դեմքը «տեսարանի» ընդհանուր նկարագրության համար էր, որտեղ կերպարի մտքերը առաջին դեմքով էին մեջ բերվում։ Այդ պարբերությամբ փորձեցի տեսարանը փոխել՝ պատմավածքը ամբողջովին շեղելով կերպարի հիշողությունների աշխարհ։ Այստեղ կերպարը դառնում է և՛ պատմողը, և՛ լսողը՝ ինքն իրեն պատմելով իր իսկ հիշողությունները։ Սրանով փորձում էի շարունակողին տալ լայն դաշտ՝ կարող էր կամայական ոճով և սյուժեով շարունակել, կերպարն էլ զարգացնել անցյալով օժտելով։ Բայց կարծես լավ չշեղեցի։  :Smile: 

Մարիի հետ համաձայն չեմ, որ մենակ ես կարող էի շարունակել։ Իմը հենց համատեղ պատմվածքի համար գրված սկիզբ էր։ Բայց Ruby Rue-ի շարունակությունից անկեղծ շոկի մեջ էի։ Ինգրիդի վերջավորությունից հետո մի քանի անգամ վերընթերցելով տարբեր հատվածները հասկացա, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ պատմվածքը կարելի է ստացված համարել՝ թեկուզև ոճական համասեռության պատճառով։ Սակայն կերպարի հետ կապված լուրջ բացթողումներ կան, որոնց մասին կգրեմ ուրիշների կարծիքներից հետո։

----------

Ingrid (08.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ո՛չ։ Սկզբում երրորդ դեմքը «տեսարանի» ընդհանուր նկարագրության համար էր, որտեղ կերպարի մտքերը առաջին դեմքով էին մեջ բերվում։ Այդ պարբերությամբ փորձեցի տեսարանը փոխել՝ պատմավածքը ամբողջովին շեղելով կերպարի հիշողությունների աշխարհ։ Այստեղ կերպարը դառնում է և՛ պատմողը, և՛ լսողը՝ ինքն իրեն պատմելով իր իսկ հիշողությունները։ Սրանով փորձում էի շարունակողին տալ լայն դաշտ՝ կարող էր կամայական ոճով և սյուժեով շարունակել, կերպարն էլ զարգացնել անցյալով օժտելով։ Բայց կարծես լավ չշեղեցի։


Երբ տեքստը հանկարծ ու անհասկանալի կերպով երրորդից առաջին դեմք է դառնում (ոչ նախապատրաստում, ոչ բացատրություն, ոչ չակերտ), արդեն մեծ թերություն է, չարժի էդպիսի բան անել: Դժվար թե դա շարունակողին լայն դաշտ տա, միայն շփոթության մեջ է գցելու:

----------

Շինարար (08.02.2013)

----------


## սկսնակ

> Երբ տեքստը հանկարծ ու անհասկանալի կերպով երրորդից առաջին դեմք է դառնում (ոչ նախապատրաստում, ոչ բացատրություն, ոչ չակերտ), արդեն մեծ թերություն է, չարժի էդպիսի բան անել: Դժվար թե դա շարունակողին լայն դաշտ տա, միայն շփոթության մեջ է գցելու:


թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվել

----------


## ivy

Էդ վերջին նախադասությունը չհաշված՝ սկիզբը շատ էի հավանել  :Smile: 
Դրա համար էդ անցումի մասին էսքան գրեցի. ամբողջ տեքստը էնքան լավն էր, սահուն, արդեն հեղինակին սկսել էի համակրել, մեկ էլ՝ էդ առաջին դեմքը...

----------

Շինարար (08.02.2013)

----------


## սկսնակ

> Էդ վերջին նախադասությունը չհաշված՝ սկիզբը շատ էի հավանել 
> Դրա համար էդ անցումի մասին էսքան գրեցի. ամբողջ տեքստը էնքան լավն էր, սահուն, արդեն հեղինակին սկսել էի համակրել, մեկ էլ՝ էդ առաջին դեմքը...


Պետք չի այդ պարբերությունը ամբողջ հատվածից դուրս ընկալել։ Կերպարի համար էլ է այդ հեռախոսահամարի հիշողությունը շեղիչ։ Եվ մի մոռացի, որ ամբողջ տեսարանը գիշերային անքնության արտացոլում է, կերպարի մտքերն էլ՝ խառնված։ Այդ երրորդ դեմքն էլ կարող է ընկալվել որպես կերպարի մտքեր․ ինքն իր շրջական երրորդ դեմքով նկարագրում է, մեջը ներդնելով իր կարծիքները այդ անտարբեր նկարագրության մասին։ Բայց հեռախոսահամարի հիշողությամբ տարված սկսում է արդեն ավելի ակտիվ ինքն իրեն պատմել՝ հիշելով ակտիվորեն վերափոխում է իր իսկ անցյալը։


Պատմվածքի ժանրը ամենաբարդերից մեկն է։ Սեղմ շարադրանքով պետք է զարգացնել կերպար․․․ կանոնների մեջ դնել շարադրանքը պետք չէ, ոչ-սահունությունն էլ կարող է պատմվածքի անբաժան մաս էլ լինել։

----------

ivy (08.02.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ինչքանով որ ճիշտ հասկացա, զանգողը հերոսի հայրն էր, կամ էլ հակառակը


Երևի չեմ կարողացել ասելիքս ճիշտ փոխանցել:
Սկսնակը իր հատվածում արծարծել էր կյանքում հանդիպող տարբերակների գաղափարը, այդ գիծն եմ փորձել շարունակել:
Երրորդ մասում հերոսը ուղեղի խանգարում է ստացած լինում, նրա զանգերը երևակայական էին, այն տարբերակները, որ նա ուներ իր մտքում պատկերացնում էր, թե յուրաքանչյուր գիշեր ի կատար է ածում: Ժամացույցը վաղուց կանգ էր առել այդ թվի վրա, իրենք էլ ՝ կինն ու ինքը, արդեն իրեցն երևակայական աշխարհներում էին ապրում:

----------

Արէա (08.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ingrid ջան, իսկ էն անքուն ֆեյսբուքցու պա՞հն ինչի էիր մտցրել: Երկու խելագարի երևակայական կյանքն ու ֆեյսբուքն ի՞նչ կապ ունեին:

----------

Ingrid (08.02.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ingrid ջան, իսկ էն անքուն ֆեյսբուքցու պա՞հն ինչի էիր մտցրել: Երկու խելագարի երևակայական կյանքն ու ֆեյսբուքն ի՞նչ կապ ունեին:


Շատ ճիշտ դիտողություն էր: Ես կարող եմ հիմա ասել, թե հերոսը սկզբում քաղաքում լավ էլ ֆեյսբուքյան կյանք է վարել, դրա համար էլ դա մնացել է իր հիշողություններում, բայց իրականում այդ պահին չեմ զգացել, որ անհամատեղելի բան եմ գրում:
Շնորհակալություն տեղին դիտողության համար:

----------


## Արէա

Լավն էր: Ապրեք:
*Սկսնակը* էնպիսի տեղում էր ավարտել, որ պատմվածքի ընդհանուր միտքը պիտի որ երկրորդ հեղինակից կախված լիներ, նա պիտի բացատրեր թե էդ ինչ համար էր ու տար երրորդին շարունակելու: *Ռուբին*, իրեն հավատարիմ, թեքել էր դեպի միստիկա, ու ես էն ո՜նց չէի նախանձում *Ինգրիդին*, որովհետև գիտեի որ էդ ուղղությամբ դժվար թե գնա, իսկ ուրիշ ճանապարհ կարծես թե չկար: Բայց հաճելիորեն զարմացա երրորդ մասը կարդալուց: Սկզբում առաջին ու երկրորդ մասերը իրար կպած չէին, տարածություն կար իրենց մեջ: Երրորդը հերիք չի քիպ կպավ երկրորդին, մի բան էլ առաջինին էլ քաշեց երկրորդի կողքը, դարձավ ամբողջական պատմվածք: Ապրես *Ինգրիդ* ջան, շատ հավանեցի:

----------

Ingrid (09.02.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Լավն էր: Ապրեք:
> *Սկսնակը* էնպիսի տեղում էր ավարտել, որ պատմվածքի ընդհանուր միտքը պիտի որ երկրորդ հեղինակից կախված լիներ, նա պիտի բացատրեր թե էդ ինչ համար էր ու տար երրորդին շարունակելու: *Ռուբին*, իրեն հավատարիմ, թեքել էր դեպի միստիկա, ու ես էն ո՜նց չէի նախանձում *Ինգրիդին*, որովհետև գիտեի որ էդ ուղղությամբ դժվար թե գնա, իսկ ուրիշ ճանապարհ կարծես թե չկար: Բայց հաճելիորեն զարմացա երրորդ մասը կարդալուց: Սկզբում առաջին ու երկրորդ մասերը իրար կպած չէին, տարածություն կար իրենց մեջ: Երրորդը հերիք չի քիպ կպավ երկրորդին, մի բան էլ առաջինին էլ քաշեց երկրորդի կողքը, դարձավ ամբողջական պատմվածք: Ապրես *Ինգրիդ* ջան, շատ հավանեցի:


Շնորհակալ եմ, Արէա ջան: Հենց հատուկ նրա համար, որ զգացել ես ճիգս: Նաև մի բան էլ ասեմ, երևակայական զրույցում եղած շաբլոն խոսակցությունները նաև իրոնիա են հենց այդ մտածողությանն ու խոսակցության ձևին: 
Հաճախ են հեղիանկներին մեղադրում, որ ընթերցողին թերագնահատում են: Ես այս վերջում որոշել եմ ընթերցողիս դնել հետազոտողի դերում, որ մասնակցի տեքստի կառուցմանը (մտքերը Ժակ Դերիդայինն են):
Ինչևէ, շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր կարծիքների համար:

----------

Արէա (09.02.2013)

----------


## սկսնակ

Ինգրիդ, մեկ փորձ էլ անե՞նք համատեղ պատմվածքի։ Կարծես ուզում էիր սկսել․ դու սկսի՛, ես շարունակեմ, Ռուբին էլ համզենք՝ ավարտի։ Տեսնենք մեր դինամիկան այս հաջորդականությամբ ոնց է աշխատում, հը՞։

----------

Ingrid (09.02.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Երևի չեմ կարողացել ասելիքս ճիշտ փոխանցել:
> Սկսնակը իր հատվածում արծարծել էր կյանքում հանդիպող տարբերակների գաղափարը, այդ գիծն եմ փորձել շարունակել:
> Երրորդ մասում հերոսը ուղեղի խանգարում է ստացած լինում, նրա զանգերը երևակայական էին, այն տարբերակները, որ նա ուներ իր մտքում պատկերացնում էր, թե յուրաքանչյուր գիշեր ի կատար է ածում: Ժամացույցը վաղուց կանգ էր առել այդ թվի վրա, իրենք էլ ՝ կինն ու ինքը, արդեն իրեցն երևակայական աշխարհներում էին ապրում:


Ընդհանրապես մտքովս չէր անցնի, գուցե ավելի պարզ գրեիր, որ հասկանալի լիներ իմաստը, քո ասած տարբերակը շատ հետաքրքիր էր, բայց ցավոք լրիվ ուրիշ ձև հասկացվեց

----------


## Ingrid

> Ինգրիդ, մեկ փորձ էլ անե՞նք համատեղ պատմվածքի։ Կարծես ուզում էիր սկսել․ դու սկսի՛, ես շարունակեմ, Ռուբին էլ համզենք՝ ավարտի։ Տեսնենք մեր դինամիկան այս հաջորդականությամբ ոնց է աշխատում, հը՞։


Բայց ոնց որ Ռուբին մեր հատվածները այնքան էլ դուր չէին եկել, մանավանդ իմը: Եթե համաձայնվի, խնդիր չկա:

----------


## Ingrid

> Ընդհանրապես մտքովս չէր անցնի, գուցե ավելի պարզ գրեիր, որ հասկանալի լիներ իմաստը, քո ասած տարբերակը շատ հետաքրքիր էր, բայց ցավոք լրիվ ուրիշ ձև հասկացվեց


Ես ոնց որ հասկացել եմ պատճառը: Քանի որ առաջին երկու հատվածում գրելաոճն ավելի պարզ էր, առանց հանելուկների, երրորդն էլ արտաքինինց այդ տեսքն ուներ, այլ կերպ հասկանալը դժվար էր: Քանի որ ես շարունակող էի, երևի պիտի պարզ էլ շարունակեի: Բայց ես իրականում ջանացել եմ: Ուղղակի ես խճճված եմ գրում երևի: Դա իրեն-իրեն է ստացվում: ՃՃՃ

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ես ոնց որ հասկացել եմ պատճառը: Քանի որ առաջին երկու հատվածում գրելաոճն ավելի պարզ էր, առանց հանելուկների, երրորդն էլ արտաքինինց այդ տեսքն ուներ, այլ կերպ հասկանալը դժվար էր: Քանի որ ես շարունակող էի, երևի պիտի պարզ էլ շարունակեի: Բայց ես իրականում ջանացել եմ: Ուղղակի ես խճճված եմ գրում երևի: Դա իրեն-իրեն է ստացվում: ՃՃՃ


Էն ֆեյսբուք ու Անուշին կարելի ա բառերն ավելի էին պրիմիտիվ դարձնում, գուցե նույն թեմայով նորից գրեք, բայց արդեն ստացված տարբերակը

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ես համաձայն եմ  :Tongue: 
Ինգրիդ, քո սկիզբին ենք սպասում  :Wink:

----------

Ingrid (09.02.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ես համաձայն եմ 
> Ինգրիդ, քո սկիզբին ենք սպասում


Դե, ուրեմն՝ գրացվենք գրանցամատյանում, Չուկը օքեյը տա, ու սկսնեք:

----------


## Ingrid

Ես արդեն գրացվեցի:

----------

